# R32GTR Factory/Nismo optional extras.



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

As title, what were they?

The air vents either side of the numberplate arnt on all R32GTRs but are on most, so were they a factory option?

What about the front splitter? Certainly seen some in unpainted black.

Were there other options?

Went to the Nissan dealer the other day and we was having a look around the computer parts catalogue for the R32 and there was things like NISMO oval badges/stickers and things like that  

Also, is there anyway of getting hold of the computerised parts catalogue they use at Nissan dealers so we can have a look at ALL parts, be nice to know all whats available and jus go to the dealer n give em a number rather than make them look up somthing for a car they never even seen before.
The same thing but the FORD one i can get hold of (microcat) but any way of getting hold of the Nissan one?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Steve*

I have an original R32 Optional Parts 'NISMO' brochure kindly given to me by a friend of mine who occasionaly visits here, http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2202 . He was around a few of the Jap guys in the early days of the 32 and is a brilliant source of info  .

Their is a LOT of parts including lsd, clutch, turbos, rims, IC etc  .

Would you like me to scan it for you and email it Steve ?

Glen


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

IF you do scan it Glen, can you send me a copy please. It sounds very interesting.
cheers.
Dave


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Glen, if you could and its no trouble then yea id love to see that.

Depending how big it is depends what email addy youl need to send it to (ie the hotmail one i DO use, or the blueyonder ISP one i never use and cant even remember the addy off without looking it up, lol)

BTTT to for any other interesting info on the bumper vents etc etc factory options on R32s


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Could I be a pain & get that too?

[email protected]

Thanking you


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*No probs guys*

I'll sort it later  .

Glen

ps. I'll try and keep it small (if I can work it out) but no doubt the odd one will get sent back


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Chris and Dave*

Have just sent them.

Whats your email address Steve .

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

'ere Glen...send one this way please mate


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

if its not a big file then send it to my hotmail addy- [email protected]

if its too big for crappy hotmail then itl have to go to the blueyonder one i never use, its, umm...

[email protected] 

i think  

Cheers :smokin:

BTW if anyones PMd or emailed me lately, sorry, not had time to reply or nothing, been flat out doing stuff...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Daz and Steve*

Sent  .

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Got it - cheers Glen.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Steve,

The difference on the 32 Nismo are: 
Bumper vent to the IC as you mentioned
Bonnet lip on the forward edge
Rear splats on the rear qtr infront of the rear wheel
Lip spoiler on the boot under the standard wing.

They are also lower and have different A/R rations on the turbos.

I'm sure other boffins can name many more differences, 
but those are the main ones. 

Glen,

Could you send me a copy? [email protected]

Cheers pal.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Glen,

Any chance you could send me a copy too please?

My e-mail is: [email protected] 

Thanks, 
-Elliot


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Steve,
> 
> The difference on the 32 Nismo are:
> Bumper vent to the IC as you mentioned
> ...


Err. Thats EXACTLY the stuff my car has! ALL of them bits!      

So is mine a R32 NISMO? It has nismo badges on the sides of the rear spoiler too...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Scott said:


> *They are also lower and have different A/R rations on the turbos.
> *


That would explain why its DEFFO a lot lower than std and the previous owner couldnt understand why it was as fast as it was for the spec he thought it was, esp top end of the rev range.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Lots of R32s have the body kit bits. Does it have ABS, air conditioning and rear wash/wipe?

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

So NISMO models are stripped out are they?

Mines got aircon and rear wiper yea.

Where can i find out proper info on the nismo models?

Ive seen R32s with some of them bits, but not all. Apart from racers ive only ever seen one with the lower lip boot spoiler.

BTW Glen, no email has arrived to either email addy...


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Parts brochure*

Glen

could you send one this way please mate.
[email protected]


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Of cource you can buy all the bits and badges seperatly.
But they weren't stripped out!
The real test is the chassis number. 

They were 30kg lighter than the first model 32, 
and 80kg less the the last.

There were 3 different base model through out the run.
Model 1 from 21/3/90
Nismo from 11/3/90
Model 2 from 20/8/91
Model 3 from 3/2/93
V Spec from 3/2/93
V Spec II from 14/2/94

I can't remember where I last saw the list of chssis numbers.
Maybe they are on Shin site.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Steve*

Class mate if you've got one of them :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: .

I may well becoming over your way in a couple of weeks for a weekend so wouldn't mind a look.

The mail I sent to your hotmail account has come back and your the original guy who asked for it, told ya  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Scott, Elliot and Chas*

Sent  .

Glen

ps. Steve I'll try your other account


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Cheers Glen.*

Thats why my E-Mail has ground to a hault.
A 3 trillabyte file is it??  

Have you PM'd mr your new address yet?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Got them thanks glen.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice1 Glen, i got them thru the blueyonder account :smokin: 
And if your coming down this way anytime then course you can come see, id not be sure how many 1000 bits it would be in by then, im taking it more and more to bits every day, lol.

Time for me to go look what chassis number accounts to what eh? Knowing my luck my cars based on a base model shell, lol. 

Nah, its deffo a GTR, a remarkably good condition GTR underneath too (id drive it upside if i could, its that clean under there, lol), but if it WAS a Nismo thatd jus be :smokin: :smokin: 

Certainly got all the body bits, and the fact its deffo lower (but ive had a look and its not suspension that looks obviously aftermarket) and it seems to have a lot more at the top end than std turbos should have by rights (prev owner thought might be N1 turbos, but wasnt sure, jus said to check before i throw them away n wang on the big single, lol), and the Nismo badges on the spoiler, all are good signs, but chances are its a rep, but lets find out...

I dont care either way, i never heard of a Nismo edition until Scott posted! I jus wanted a nice looking GTR that would be a good base for me to spend a fortune on making it incredibly fast! And thas what i bought! lol


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *I dont care either way, i never heard of a Nismo edition until Scott posted! I jus wanted a nice looking GTR that would be a good base for me to spend a fortune on making it incredibly fast! And thas what i bought! lol *


Thats the spirit :smokin: .

Yeah if I come down your way I'll give you a shout. Just out of interest are you one of those rough'ian Cossie blokes or have you changed into a slick looking Skyline owner now      

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Doh*

Elliot yours came back  . Must be a hotmail thing.

Glen


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Glen,

Sorry about that.  Please could you try e-mailing it to my friends e-mail address?

[email protected] 

Thanks, 
-Elliot


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

TOKYO said:


> *Thats the spirit :smokin: .
> 
> Yeah if I come down your way I'll give you a shout. Just out of interest are you one of those rough'ian Cossie blokes or have you changed into a slick looking Skyline owner now
> 
> Glen *


Yes, totaly changed, ive been scrubbing the oil and cossie smell off me since the day i bought the Skyline, lol.

Ive even bought a set of golfclubs and changing my name by deed poll to Tarquin  

Ive even changed my CV so it says i went to cheltenham boys college and if grown my hair to a floppy quiff like all the students there, lol.

Until the second i bought the GTR this was me n my mates (BTW im the very very drunk one on the back right of the pic)---









But now ive changed totaly, these are my new friends---









Pip pip!

Im off to mis-treat the butler and impregnate one of the maids, lol


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Errrr Steve*

It's a bit worrying mate that you HAVE that second picture mate   

Glad your towing the line now old boy, don't lets be letting the side down and all, and lets keep it all ship shape whhaat  .

Cheerio and toodlepip  .

Yeah right      

And wheres bleedin passionford gone 

Glen

edit: just sent it elliot. Have been packing in between sending the mails


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Errrr Steve*



TOKYO said:


> *It's a bit worrying mate that you HAVE that second picture mate    *


PMSL, I spent about 20mins searching thru google for a appropriate pic for that joke! (jus typed in "posh" in the search engine, mostly found pics of a boney ex spice girl tho...)



TOKYO said:


> *Glad your towing the line now old boy, don't lets be letting the side down and all, and lets keep it all ship shape whhaat  .
> 
> Cheerio and toodlepip  .*


LOL    Few weeks ago it was Deano and his blackbeard the pirate, now this, lol. Dont let anyone ever say that car forums about serious cars cant be funny, lol.



TOKYO said:


> *And wheres bleedin passionford gone
> *


RIGHT HERE== http://720plan.ovh.net/~passionf/forum/index.php

Undergoing a few changes but still miles better than the RSOC BB and soon be back to full boost.

:smokin:


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

pmsl, @ you two stuck up boffins.

My,my what a bunch of nancy boys you two really are 

Off topic, Glen wasn't you meant to be going to trax with warren? And meeting us lot at the esso garage on the A12, if so....what happened??


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

RSRussell said:


> *pmsl, @ you two stuck up boffins.
> 
> My,my what a bunch of nancy boys you two really are
> 
> Off topic, Glen wasn't you meant to be going to trax with warren? And meeting us lot at the esso garage on the A12, if so....what happened?? *


Thanks for the kind words Russ     

Well I had some personal probs and I don't really know why Warren didn't go  .

Shame I missed it  .

Glen


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

ah well never mind, maybe i'll catch ya at the next rs meet.

Is there a gtr meet over this way?

Would be good to go and mingle with the jap crew, even if it is just to find out what the opposition is "packing" and nothing else. lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RSRussell said:


> *Is there a gtr meet over this way?
> 
> Would be good to go and mingle with the jap crew, even if it is just to find out what the opposition is "packing" and nothing else. lol *


Opposition? My nans micra is is stern nissan opposition to you mate  

Back to the subject tho...

Anyone know where i can find ON THE NET the chassis Numbers of NISMO models?

There was only 500 of em, all made in 1990, the year my one is... :smokin:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Don't know where you'll find chassis numbers on the net, but I doubt very much that someone would bother putting A/C and a rear wiper into a car that didn't have them to begin with.

Phil


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Glen any chance of getting a copy as well please?

thanks


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve,

The Nismo chassis numbers were 100000 to 100560.

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Philip said:


> *Don't know where you'll find chassis numbers on the net, but I doubt very much that someone would bother putting A/C and a rear wiper into a car that didn't have them to begin with.
> 
> Phil *


Well i asked if they 100% DIDNT have that on an earlier thread and nobody replied so wasnt sure...

PS theres a NISMO for sale on the Prospec site and it mentions it has AirCon, this one--

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/stocks/32_061.html

I couldnt give a toss either way as never heard of nismo version till yesterday, jus wanted to make sure.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Chassis number would be the way to check for sure.

Phil


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

BlueFin said:


> *Glen any chance of getting a copy as well please?
> 
> thanks *


Whats your email address?  .

Glen


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Glen, I wouldnt mind a copy of that brochure too... and ill host it on my webspace if anyone else wants it... 

[email protected]


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Matt*

Sent mate.

Glad you are gonna do that as I have to finish me packing/moving  .

Glen


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Cheers Glen! 
thats one hell of a list of extras! makes me want a GTR more now!

well its up on my webspace if anyone else wants it!

R32 Nismo Options brochure


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I used to have a mate at college called Matt Payne...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *I used to have a mate at college called Matt Payne... *


Nah he was just pretending to be your mate I reckon    .

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Shatit Glenda


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Glen. 

-Elliot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

i have been asked if I still had the nismo parts manual from Glen and I do. Let me know your email if you want me to send you the four pages (.jpegs)


----------



## wilfgtr (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Dave could you send me a copy please 
[email protected]


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

will wait for a few more requests and then send as a job lot!
dave


----------



## mrdatsunturbo (Feb 18, 2006)

oh yes a copy of nismo extras to norway,Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes please!

[email protected]


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes please.

[email protected]

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

And again please:

[email protected]

Cheers
Phil


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Will send another email out later when I get home. I will try and upload them when I get a chance as well and stick a link up.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes please 
[email protected]


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

You guys better hope flynn doesn't get back on


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Mee too please :wavey:

[email protected]


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Won't it be easier and convenient to all to just embed the pics in the thread?


----------



## sierra007 (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks for your information


----------



## sierra007 (Oct 4, 2014)

thx for your informayion


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

CSB said:


> Won't it be easier and convenient to all to just embed the pics in the thread?


is this ok?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow that's smashing. Thanks for the upload!


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the Group A homologation papers showing the differences between the R32 and R32 NISMO if they haven't been posted yet...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Is that the JAF papers? Big long document?


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, exactly. FISA/JAF papers for Group A.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you can post or email those, that would be great!


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

MB38 said:


> Yup, exactly. FISA/JAF papers for Group A.


I got that too but it's massive file from memory. Let me see if I can find it


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody have a good place to host a big PDF? It's 62MB.


----------



## Hurricanegtr (Sep 9, 2017)

Still got it? I would like a copy too please.


----------

